# nsfw game: 2048 - Addictive be warned :)



## fixidixi

http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/

multiplayer fork:

http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/

ps: nsfw tag, because you might neglect your duties at work 

the problem is if i'm braindead i just cant stop


----------



## Francisco

Man *screw* this game.

The other week I spent like 2 hours on it and didn't even realize it.

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout

I just spend about 15 minutes on it and didn't get past 256. I will _not_ allow myself to continue.


----------



## Ivan

The first time I played this game, I played for 2 hours straight without noticing. THIS GAME IS DANGEROUS!


----------



## 5n1p

2048 lol I got 512 tile after on hour


----------



## fixidixi

well it was good that i had only time for one game: 15 minutes than i had to leave  i got it till 1024, havent spent time on it since, but friends told me they had trouble stopping


----------



## wlanboy

Not another time waster...

But a really good one


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

And when you are done with it, try this "3D" version http://joppi.github.io/2048-3D/


----------



## XFS_Duke

i just did 2876....


----------



## XFS_Duke

lol I gotta stop now!


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

XFS_Duke said:


> lol I gotta stop now!


Lol. Maybe post when you get to the 2048 tile?


----------



## XFS_Duke

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> Lol. Maybe post when you get to the 2048 tile?


I know, it was a joke.. lol Sheesh...


----------



## tchen

E-V-i-L


----------



## wlanboy

It doesn't like me


----------



## john

Keeping high value tiles in one corner is the best strategy for winning I believe. My highest score so far is 7596. Interesting thread on stackoverflow on the logic behind it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22342854/what-is-the-optimal-algorithm-for-the-game-2048


----------



## hzr

Here's a fixed version: http://jennypeng.me/2048/


----------



## Nikki

Won once earlier and another time a few minutes ago 

http://i.imgur.com/amutiNl.png

http://i.imgur.com/bMbOQQX.png


----------



## AMDbuilder

Good grief this is beyond E-V-I-L!


----------



## Nikki

AMDbuilder said:


> Good grief this is beyond E-V-I-L!


I know, I've been playing it for a week now, can't stop even though I beat the game


----------



## dnom

Not bad for my second try I guess. This is definitely nsfw


----------



## D. Strout

Just pulled off my first win, and happened to be next to a guy I just met who plays - and hasn't won yet. Here it is:


----------



## matt[scrdspd]

Bookmarked. Quite fun 

Thanks sharing.


----------



## peterw

I hate this game! 2048!


----------



## Packety

This game already annoyed me after 2 min, hehe


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel

I just pressed one arrow key and it seems like I beat the game?!?!

http://screencast.com/t/snZnP54e6uj


----------



## Taronyu

I heard from this game from another forum, so far nobody as able to beat the game after 2 weeks... and here... Already see 3 people that made it.


----------



## Packety

Taronyu said:


> I heard from this game from another forum, so far nobody as able to beat the game after 2 weeks... and here... Already see 3 people that made it.


So true haha, also everyone of my friends (including me) are struggling


----------



## oneilonline

LOL SO! It IS possible to win! LOL!


----------



## Packety

oneilonline said:


> LOL SO! It IS possible to win! LOL!


i dont belive you  ok maybe haha


----------



## oneilonline

Funny thing is... I didn't even notice there was a score until I read further into this thread! LOL ...was too busy playing....


----------



## willie

You could let the computer play itself: http://ov3y.github.io/2048-AI/


----------



## jarland

I hate this game. By hate it, I mean I can't stop drinking and playing it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I've been playing the multiplayer

It's a ton of fun.  I just wish there wasn't a timer restriction on it....


----------



## tchen

HalfEatenPie said:


> I've been playing the multiplayer
> 
> It's a ton of fun.  I just wish there wasn't a timer restriction on it....


Ya, the timer just makes it devolve into a mash everything into the corner game


----------



## Exelion

I guess I shouldn't mention 4096: http://martijnkorteweg.github.io/4096/


----------



## raj

This game is amazing


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

Exelion said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention 4096: http://martijnkorteweg.github.io/4096/


or 9007199254740992: http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~b01902112/9007199254740992/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digiplex.game

...goddammit


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup

Aldryic C said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digiplex.game
> 
> ...goddammit


Look at the "Similar" section


----------



## tchen

The leeches make me sad.


----------



## wlanboy

Aldryic C said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digiplex.game
> 
> ...goddammit


I installed this version: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uberspot.a2048

Right because your one does have a paid "pro" version.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Finally.  I can get back to being productive again >_>


----------



## Taronyu

Aldryic C said:


> Finally. I can get back to being productive again >_>


No you can't, there is still a 4096 to beat.


----------



## fixidixi

i havent noticed that ive opened such a dangerouse can of worms


----------



## jarland

Flappy 2048 in the App Store.


All faith in humanity lost.


----------



## leto12

really addictive ^^


----------



## 5n1p

Finally I got 4096


----------



## D. Strout

Another 4096 checking in here:


----------

